# Am I able to request a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy on the NHS?



## thesmiths88 (Jan 26, 2010)

To cut a long story short, I had a mc last September and since then, through MRIs only, have been diagnosed with a possible bicornuate/arcuate uterus. I am told it is a mild form, with no septum, although I know that these diagnoses are usually wrong.  I haven't been back the consultant yet for the MRI results (I got the above from my GP) but I don't think he will offer me any other diagnostic appointments and wil probably think this is the end of it.  However, seeing as the initial diagnoses are usually wrong, can I request a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy on the NHS to make sure, once and for all?

If not, I might go abroad, or private over here, but I'd rather not pay for it if I don't have to!

Thank you.


----------



## HevC (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi
I had a possible diagnosis of adhesions from an aborted ( too painful) aqua scan at my private clinic. They wrote a letter to my GP suggesting further investigations and hysteroscopy. GP refered me to Gynae consultant who agreed to do it. Your GP can not request a hysto but will need to refer you to a consultant who may then agree to do it. Therfore i would suggest going for your MRI follow up. If this  is with a gynae Doc then ask what is the next stage ? and can he do it? If  its not with a gynae doc then ask your GP for a referal. Hope this helps. Im new to fertility treatment but have worked in NHS for 25 yrs so feel able to advise. I do also know that the spanish clinics will do a hysto for about £120. Eugin is one of them
Good luck
HevC


----------



## thesmiths88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks HevC.  My appointment is with a gynae doc so I'll ask him.  I'm just worried he'll say no because they think they've got the diagnosis, but seeing as they have used the word "possibly" before the diagnosis, hopefully they will agree to!


----------

